# crackerjack



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's a prop I have been working on for quite a while. He was inspired by a memory of my grandpa's basement and a creepy crawlspace area that I used to sneak peeks into...there were broken toys down there half buried in the dry dirt......I started thinking about what would have lived in such a dry, dark, cool place.....
so after many months of struggling with this character, crackerjack was born.










in progress









needed a tail









and here he is ready to paint.









I will add in some more pix as his coloring moves along....I'll bet you won't find this at Michael's this year.....


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

That must have been one creepy basement!! Very nice....err...creepy...

Dennis


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the way you think Dave!!

Is that MM?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

no MM, Lilly. It is entirely celluclay formed around various armatures (trash)


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

What a cool idea for a horror movie...a creature living among old toys in the basement. Cool looking prop, really unique. Kind of reminds me of something you'd see in Hellraiser or Re-Animator.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

nice creativity, can't wait to see the paint job


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

haha - nice dave - accentuates your living room just perfectly  whered you get the eye ball? were you goin for a grub type thing this time? just a shot in the dark since your bucketman was based loosely on a catfish...


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Man Dave you never stop to amaze. Good job so far.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Now THAT's a CrackerJack job! I like him better now.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Grub worms, ummm.... tasty........


Looks great Dave.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Good stuff!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

1031fan said:


> haha - nice dave - accentuates your living room just perfectly  whered you get the eye ball? were you goin for a grub type thing this time? just a shot in the dark since your bucketman was based loosely on a catfish...


yes, inspiration was from a grubworm. (creepy, bloated, useless things that just dig and squirm in the dry, dark places....ewww) I made the eyeball using the "easy eyes" template on a large marble.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

What is the "easy eyes" template?


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Man, that is creepy!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

5artist5 said:


> What is the "easy eyes" template?


http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/easyeyes.asp

Super easy way to make some incredibly believable and CHEAP eyeballs for your props.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> H a creepy crawlspace area that I used to sneak peeks into...there were broken toys down there half buried in the dry dirt......


Are you planning to make these broken toys for crackerjack? He's turning out to be cute yet repulsive.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

tcarter said:


> Are you planning to make these broken toys for crackerjack? He's turning out to be cute yet repulsive.


Yes, I think he will end up with some toys.
Cute, huh? You haven't seen the paintjob yet........( you will end up putting more emphasis on repulsive after you see what he's going to look like)


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks Creepy Dave, great job. Can't wait to see the paint job.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, I think this guy is pretty much done! He took a ride with me to work this morning....he was so happy to be out of the garage.......


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

ewww... I love it!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ditto.
EWWWWWW!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

that looks absolutely gross - ITS GREAT!!!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh, one more thing - Where's the how to on this?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

One of the Devils Rejects said:


> Oh, one more thing - Where's the how to on this?


I didn't put one together, but would be glad to answer any questions....

Real quick down and dirty..... melted a milkcarton for the basic head shape, filled with greatstuff, added foam jaws and carved out teeth. Covered head with celluclay and added in an easy-eye. Bent a piece of pvc for the body structure, added a piece of flexible aluminum dryer hose for the body form, styrofoam for the butt...covered the whole body with aluminum window screen to give the celluclay something to grab...added in some foam form for the tail....completely coated the entire thing with sculpt or coat, painted, and re-coated with sculpt or coat.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very disturbing Dave!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

It's a great prop dave. Well done.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice dave...


----------

